# Tank pictures



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Gorgeous pictures! Im not a Betta person- but that one is one of the prettiest Ive ever seen.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## gilya (Jun 10, 2018)

Wow...
All the shrimps and all type of fish live peacefully together?


Jaybo said:


> Sorry for the messy glass amd overgrown plants!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybo (Apr 10, 2018)

gilya said:


> Wow...
> All the shrimps and all type of fish live peacefully together?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Yep 5 amano shrimp, 3 mystery snails, 3 nerites,1 dwarf orange crayfish, 4 neon tetra, 2 black neons, 1 flag fish male, 1 apisto, 1 betta. All get along even during feeding frenzy

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Makol (Oct 10, 2018)

Amazing!


----------



## Fishfeet (Oct 11, 2018)

Beautiful.


----------

